# First oil change (32mm socket needed for oil filter housing?)



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

*Easy oil change (with an oil extractor)*

I got a Pella Oil Extractor a few years back after getting tired of cleaning up spilled oil on the garage floor. I found that sucking the oil out via the dipstick tube gets out the same amount of oil as dropping the oil pan plug. With the oil filter on top of the engine on a MQB Golf or Tiguan, an oil change is an easy, neat, no-spill operation.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I bought my dad one from Griot’s Garage last Christmas bc he found the hard way that his A6 didn’t even have a drain plug. You HAVE to use an extractor on that car. He loves it.


----------



## akhotch (Apr 22, 2013)

How much are you making to pull out? Ive never used an extractor but am considering it for this new vehicle, or go back to another Fumoto plug.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

akhotch said:


> How much are you making to pull out?


??? 



akhotch said:


> Ive never used an extractor but am considering it for this new vehicle, or go back to another Fumoto plug.


Not sure if Fumoto makes a compatible plug for the MQB oil pans. They aren't metal drain plugs anymore, they're plastic and only a couple of turns. I'd go with a Pela 650 and not bother with going under the car, especially since the oil filter is accessed from the top.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Didn’t someone make a magnetic wrap for the oil filters? Since we can’t use a magnetic drain plug it’d be good peace of mind to have something somewhere to help keep metal shavings clear, especially during initial break in


----------



## TXMQB (Jan 28, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Didn’t someone make a magnetic wrap for the oil filters? Since we can’t use a magnetic drain plug it’d be good peace of mind to have something somewhere to help keep metal shavings clear, especially during initial break in


Try filtermag.com


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

TXMQB said:


> Try filtermag.com


Can you even install one of these on ours? I just noticed on ECS's site that they make an upgraded billet aluminum filter housing, meaning the factory one is plastic. I'd assume these filter mags adhere to the metal wall of a normal filter...


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

I would not worry wear at all. Over the life of the engine a broken timing chain tensioner, carbon buildup, issues with intake manifold, turbo etc. are what is going to matter. Unless you want to go a million clicks on it. I hope you don't expect that.


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jan 1, 2005)

*First oil change (DIY guide inside)*

Wife's Tig has hit 10k miles. Gearing up for her first oil change. Can anyone confirm if a 32mm socket is needed for the oil filter housing? The FAQ is blank in the oil servicing area. I read another thread that mentioned the new oil spec 0w20. Looks like mixed reviews from other forum members whether or not dealers are putting that into the cars despite the update.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

According to ECS Tuning oil change kit it’s a 32mm socket, but haven’t done it myself to confirm otherwise


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Can confirm its 32 mm. 

The oil according to VW must be 0w20 that meets the VW 508 spec. Ive seen a number of synthetic 0w20s at Wal-Mart/autozone etc but NONE of them meet VW 508. 

Ive heard that the dealer parts department is supposed to stock the proper 0w20 oil (Castrol) but I havent called my dealer to confirm. ECS doesnt even carry the correct spec'd oil...

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*do your own oil change?*

My dealer changes my oil for about $85. How much money do you think you will save? if you have a engine warranty claim, you will need to prove you did the required maintenance correctly with the recommended oil so if you do it yourself, document it.


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jan 1, 2005)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> Can confirm its 32 mm.
> 
> The oil according to VW must be 0w20 that meets the VW 508 spec. Ive seen a number of synthetic 0w20s at Wal-Mart/autozone etc but NONE of them meet VW 508.
> 
> ...


Thanks for confirming the 32mm socket. :thumbup: FWIW, I used Castrol Edge 0w20 full synthetic. 



LarsTomasson said:


> My dealer changes my oil for about $85. How much money do you think you will save? if you have a engine warranty claim, you will need to prove you did the required maintenance correctly with the recommended oil so if you do it yourself, document it.


Yeah, I get what you're saying and it makes sense. Problem is the dealer we purchased the car from is not close. We won't support our local dealer, because we've had a few bad shopping experiences from them now on both the VW and Audi sides. I bought 10 quarts of oil (you only need 6 for the service), 2 OEM filters, an OEM drain plug, and the 32mm socket for the oil filter housing for $89. RE: Potential warranty claims, several users on this forum alone have reported VW dealers putting in the wrong spec oil for the EA888 B-Cycle 2.0T. Guess we'll find out should it come to that (knock on wood).


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jan 1, 2005)

DIY guide, post-service. Disclaimer: *I am not a VW-certified technician and claim no responsibility should you foul this up somehow. That said, this may be the simplest oil service I've ever completed on a vehicle.*

Tools needed:
-32mm socket and ratchet
-Stubby flathead screwdriver
-Oil catch basin
-Weight appropriate ramps or weight appropriate jack/jack stands/lift

Recommended supplies:
-Mechanics gloves
-Shop towels or rags
-Oil funnel

Parts needed:
-OEM oil filter (06L115562); OEM filter will include o-ring
-OEM oil pan plug (06L103801); OEM plug will include o-ring
-~6qts of engine oil, the updated spec from Volkswagen is VW 508.00 0w20

Service steps:

1. Safely get the front of the car up off the ground and engage the electronic parking brake.

2. Pop hood. Unscrew oil filler cap. Under the car, get your oil catch basin in place. Use your stubby flathead screwdriver to carefully unscrew the plastic oil pan drain plug. Fully drain oil.

3. While oil is finishing to drain from the pan, come back up for air. Pop the engine cover off (held in place by the four ball-socket retainers circled in red). Use your 32mm socket and ratchet to unscrew the plastic oil filter housing (housing top "nut" circled in green). Place some shop towels or rags down and alongside the oil filter housing to catch any oil that drips from lifting the filter and housing up and out. Pop your old filter out and take off the old o-ring from the filter housing. Clean the filter housing as needed.










4. Using fresh engine oil, lubricate the o-ring on your new oil pan plug and screw the new plug back into your oil pan using your stubby flathead screwdriver. There is an extra notch on the drain plug (circled in yellow) that matches up to a slot/cutout in the pan to let you know when the drain plug is sufficiently tight.










5. Pop your new oil filter into the oil filter housing (listen for the pop/click). Using fresh engine oil, lubricate the o-ring for the filter housing and install it opposite of removal of the old o-ring. Making sure the oil filter housing is threading straight, retighten the oil filter housing opposite of removal. Using your 32mm socket and ratchet, tighten the plastic oil filter housing to 25nm.

6. Refill engine oil (~6qts.). Once you've added all the oil, replace the oil filler cap and check for leaks from the drain plug area. If none, safely get the car back on the ground. Start the engine. Check for leaks again from the oil drain plug area if you feel inclined. Get car up to operating temperature and check the oil level via the dipstick. Add additional oil as needed. Replace engine cover opposite of removal. Close hood.

7. Reset the oil service indicator as follows: Switch off the ignition. Press and hold the 0.0 button in the instrument cluster. Switch on the ignition and release the 0.0 button. The MFD will display "Reset oil service?" Hit the 0.0 button. The MFD will display "Do you really want to reset inspection?" Hit the 0.0 button again. The MFD will give you a confirmation message.

8. Drink beer. You did a good job.


----------



## tiguanmarcus (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks for the DIY!


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Isnt the filter housing torque spec 25 nm? Not 2.5...?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jan 1, 2005)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> Isnt the filter housing torque spec 25 nm? Not 2.5...?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


It is 25nm. Will fix, thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Philip J. Fry said:


> It is 25nm. Will fix, thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice write up. Where were you able to find the proper spec oil?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Philip J. Fry said:


> It is 25nm. Will fix, thanks.


That's 18.44 ft-lbs for those with a torque wrench (or brain) that is metrically challenged.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jan 1, 2005)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> Nice write up. Where were you able to find the proper spec oil?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Europa Parts and ECS Tuning both carry it. Castrol Edge Professional Long Life IV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Are jack stands necessary for the oil change, I think there’s enough clearance down there to drain the oil right?


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jan 1, 2005)

L-Tig said:


> Are jack stands necessary for the oil change, I think there’s enough clearance down there to drain the oil right?


Technically with ~8" of ground clearance you could get away with not lifting the front of the car up, but not sure why anyone would want to do that to themselves. On a separate but related note, I was pleasantly surprised not to have to take off a belly pan to get to the oil pan/drain plug.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Philip J. Fry said:


> , I was pleasantly surprised not to have to take off a belly pan to get to the oil pan/drain plug.


This makes me happy. That's probably the most time-consuming part of VW oil changes. 

I was so skeptical of these plastic drain plugs, but I really like them after doing a few oil changes with them. Don't have to worry about over/under-torquing the drain plug.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Oh ok, we just got the car last weekend and I haven’t a chance to get down there and take a look.


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

pbrowne said:


> I got a Pella Oil Extractor a few years back after getting tired of cleaning up spilled oil on the garage floor. I found that sucking the oil out via the dipstick tube gets out the same amount of oil as dropping the oil pan plug. With the oil filter on top of the engine on a MQB Golf or Tiguan, an oil change is an easy, neat, no-spill operation.


Hey I'm thinking of buying one. What size tube. Do you use? The one I'm looking at comes. With 4,6 and 10mm diameter tubes. Thx! 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Les-star said:


> Hey I'm thinking of buying one. What size tube. Do you use? The one I'm looking at comes. With 4,6 and 10mm diameter tubes. Thx!


Is that inside diameter or outside diameter? Either way I think that 10mm is probably too big. If it is inside diameter I would probably choose 4mm and it it is outside diameter I would probably choose the 6mm. I'm no expert, but I know how big the tube is on my Pela extractor and it has worked on other VWs.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Six quarts?*

I did my first oil change today with an extractor and I learned a few interesting things. First, I have a Pela 6000 extractor which is advertised an having a 6 liter capacity. I loosened the oil filter so the oil would drain into the pan then I started extracting warm oil. My first surprise was that I totally filled the Pela extractor. It starting making funny noises and oil started being drawn up into the pump. I drained some oil out of the extractor and then sucked a little bit more oil out of the engine. This car is supposed to hold 6 quarts of oil (5.7L), but I apparently sucked out more than that. Since new my dipstick has always showed full but not over full. Anyway I replaced the filter and added 6 quarts of new oil. Now my dipstick actually shows slightly under "full" (I wait at least 5 minutes after shutting off the engine to check the dipstick).

Anyway, it looks like my engine holds slightly more than 6 quarts of oil (or my dipstick is wrong). Perhaps the spec should be 6 liters not 6 quarts? Has anybody else noticed anything like this?

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I did my first oil change today with an extractor and I learned a few interesting things. First, I have a Pela 6000 extractor which is advertised an having a 6 liter capacity. I loosened the oil filter so the oil would drain into the pan then I started extracting warm oil. My first surprise was that I totally filled the Pela extractor. It starting making funny noises and oil started being drawn up into the pump. I drained some oil out of the extractor and then sucked a little bit more oil out of the engine. This car is supposed to hold 6 quarts of oil (5.7L), but I apparently sucked out more than that. Since new my dipstick has always showed full but not over full. Anyway I replaced the filter and added 6 quarts of new oil. Now my dipstick actually shows slightly under "full" (I wait at least 5 minutes after shutting off the engine to check the dipstick).
> 
> Anyway, it looks like my engine holds slightly more than 6 quarts of oil (or my dipstick is wrong). Perhaps the spec should be 6 liters not 6 quarts? Has anybody else noticed anything like this?
> 
> ...


The owner guide for my car says "about 6 quarts" on page 357. How much more/less than 6 is not defined. 
At my 10k change I had to put in just a tad over 6 quarts. I used large containers and filled to the dipstick indications rather than measuring a fixed quantity.


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

Les-star said:


> Hey I'm thinking of buying one. What size tube. Do you use? The one I'm looking at comes. With 4,6 and 10mm diameter tubes. Thx!
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


I got one from Amazon. Really makes the process easy. Also an adjustable wrench works in getting the filter off.


----------



## TTTL (Apr 11, 2018)

*Oil Change question*

Hi All,

I'm wondering how often do you guys do your oil change? I know the recommended one is 10k. My car is currently under 7k but I got a reminder asking me to change my oil in 15 days. I purchased my car in early April this year. Should I change it now or wait until 10k?
Also, do you guys recommend doing it at the VW dealers or there's no big difference to do it at any other auto shop?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

TTTL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm wondering how often do you guys do your oil change? I know the recommended one is 10k. My car is currently under 7k but I got a reminder asking me to change my oil in 15 days. I purchased my car in early April this year. Should I change it now or wait until 10k?
> Also, do you guys recommend doing it at the VW dealers or there's no big difference to do it at any other auto shop?
> Thanks in advance!


What is the build date for your car? The specification is 10k miles or one year. If your car was manufactured in December 2017 - this is the reason for the warning. My car started nagging me at about 9k miles because it was a year from its build date. I waited until 10k to change my oil.

Any competent shop can change your oil, but make sure they have and use the correct oil. You might even want to bring your own oil (I have done this).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, it will trigger one year from around the build date as dealers don't as practice reset that before delivery. But when I brought mine in to address the sunroof recall and the reminder was triggered even the dealer told me they would just reset it and I could come in after one year of ownership. But I had them do it anyway at around 10 months. Only put 5-7k/year on so I'm always on the time schedule.


----------



## TTTL (Apr 11, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> What is the build date for your car? The specification is 10k miles or one year. If your car was manufactured in December 2017 - this is the reason for the warning. My car started nagging me at about 9k miles because it was a year from its build date. I waited until 10k to change my oil.
> 
> Any competent shop can change your oil, but make sure they have and use the correct oil. You might even want to bring your own oil (I have done this).
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I'm not sure about the build date for my car. But it would make senses if it was built around a year ago hence why I'm getting that reminder. Do you know what's the correct oil for 2018 VW Tiguan?


----------



## TTTL (Apr 11, 2018)

socialD said:


> Yes, it will trigger one year from around the build date as dealers don't as practice reset that before delivery. But when I brought mine in to address the sunroof recall and the reminder was triggered even the dealer told me they would just reset it and I could come in after one year of ownership. But I had them do it anyway at around 10 months. Only put 5-7k/year on so I'm always on the time schedule.


Thanks for your reply. I'm also planning to take my car to do the sunroof recall. Can you let me know how much does it cost to do it at the dealer?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

TTTL said:


> Do you know what's the correct oil for 2018 VW Tiguan?


According to the documentation is should be a fully synthetic motor oil that meets the new VW 508 specification. This means it is a 0W-20 weight. A search for VW508 oil will find several brands. Probably the easiest way to find it is to buy it from a VW dealer.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

This is the oil I bought from the dealer. I looked at my local Advance Auto store and they don’t carry it. I do my own oil changes anyways but made sure to buy from the dealer bc of the special VW certification.


----------



## TTTL (Apr 11, 2018)

Thank you so much for your replies. You guys are so helpful!


----------



## mike656 (Aug 13, 2018)

How much did the dealer charge for the liter?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Any competent shop can change your oil, but make sure they have and use the correct oil. You might even want to bring your own oil (I have done this).


One little thing I should have added to the above note. Our Tiguans use a little plastic oil pan drain plug with an O-ring seal. This drain plug should be replaced after the plug is removed. Non-VW shops might not have this drain plug in stock. If you buy your filter at a VW dealer, they can also sell you a new drain plug at the same time. Believe it or not that stupid little plastic drain plug often costs more than the oil filter itself.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## TTTL (Apr 11, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> One little thing I should have added to the above note. Our Tiguans use a little plastic oil pan drain plug with an O-ring seal. This drain plug should be replaced after the plug is removed. Non-VW shops might not have this drain plug in stock. If you buy your filter at a VW dealer, they can also sell you a new drain plug at the same time. Believe it or not that stupid little plastic drain plug often costs more than the oil filter itself.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Thanks for the note! I guess the easiest and safest way to do it is at a VW dealer. I just hope they're not going to charge few hundred dollars for oil change.


----------



## colliece0809 (May 1, 2018)

*OIl Drain Plug*

I purchased a bag of replacement drain plugs on Amazon. I have a 2018 GTI and a 2018 Tiguan, as well as an Audi project car. I bought a 5 pack for $7.99.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DZWG2L7/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The parts guy at my dealership gave me the little screwdriver tool for free, it works like a charm. I can change the oil in my GTI for about $45 with the Castrol Synthetic, filter and drain plug. Dealer charges $89.99 plus state required disposal fee.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LEXSMLA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Les-star said:


> Hey I'm thinking of buying one. What size tube. Do you use? The one I'm looking at comes. With 4,6 and 10mm diameter tubes. Thx!


The 10mm is probably too big. Since you say it comes with all three, I would recommend that you use the biggest one that will fit into your dip stick tube. The bigger the tube, the faster it will extract the oil.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## gordogmc (May 19, 2004)

mike656 said:


> How much did the dealer charge for the liter?


$8.50 per Liter at Fletcher Jones VW Chicago

:beer:


----------



## spacerust (Nov 27, 2018)

*Oil change DIY*

Does anyone know of any videos online on changing the oil on a 2018 Tiguan? There is a belly pan correct? The oil filter is a cartridge filter, correct?


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

spacerust said:


> Does anyone know of any videos online on changing the oil on a 2018 Tiguan? There is a belly pan correct? The oil filter is a cartridge filter, correct?


its unbelievably easy. 
1. pull up on the engine cover and that will just come off. 
2. use a strap wrench or adjustable to loosen the filter housing.
3. cartridge filter inside the housing 
4. the oil drain pan is plastic, with a screw driver head on a plastic plug, which has a notch in it for when you replace - so you can't over torque it. it clicks back in when tight.

plug looks like this:
https://www.europaparts.com/oil-drain-plug-06l103801.html]


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

How about resetting the maintenance minder on a tiggy with digital cockpit? How do you do that?

its unbelievably easy. 
1. pull up on the engine cover and that will just come off. 
2. use a strap wrench or adjustable to loosen the filter housing.
3. cartridge filter inside the housing 
4. the oil drain pan is plastic, with a screw driver head on a plastic plug, which has a notch in it for when you replace - so you can't over torque it. it clicks back in when tight.

plug looks like this:
https://www.europaparts.com/oil-drain-plug-06l103801.html][/QUOTE]


----------



## FSH567 (May 10, 2020)

FWIW, I found a US quarter coin is the perfect size for the slot in the plastic drain plug. It also helps keep you from over tightening it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

I changed the oil today. It was super easy. I'm a little messy on cleanup, but thanks to you guys and your instructions I got it done quickly. I bought the ecs oil kit. It was 69 bucks and came with filter, oil, rings and plug. My old oil was black though! Is that normal?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jjwinters said:


> I changed the oil today. It was super easy. I'm a little messy on cleanup, but thanks to you guys and your instructions I got it done quickly. I bought the ecs oil kit. It was 69 bucks and came with filter, oil, rings and plug. My old oil was black though! Is that normal?


Depends on the time, mileage and the driving conditions. But, one of the functions of the oil to to take the contaminates in suspension rather than collecting inside the engine.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

GTINC said:


> Depends on the time, mileage and the driving conditions. But, one of the functions of the oil to to take the contaminates in suspension rather than collecting inside the engine.


I realize this is an old thread but didn’t see a definitive answer to the oil quantity question so thought I’d add my findings here.

My first oil change on the Tiguan so I asked the dealer how much oil it needs when I purchased it… got the same answer as above “about 6 quarts”. So that’s what I purchased.

Lo and behold it does take more. So 6qt will get the oil level to about the mid point of the safe zone on the dipstick. Yea, perfectly good there but I personally like to have it at the max point especially when the new oil is put in. So I bought another qt and added a bit at a time over the next few days until the level was sitting at max after sitting overnight.

At the end of it all, it took 6100mL in total, or about 6.446qt for those of you that don’t like metric. 

Also, I used a vacuum extractor then after sucking out all I could, I opened the drain plug. Almost exactly 100mL drained out. So that answers that question as well.

So… if using a vacuum extractor method, add 6L to completely fill, if draining through the drain plug then add 6.1L.

Adding just the 6qt is fine, you just need to keep a closer eye on the level to catch possible burning/leaking sooner is all.

Hope that helps someone else out, who likes to be as anally-precise as I do. 

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

DoC0427 said:


> So I bought another qt and added a bit at a time over the next few days until the level was sitting at max after sitting overnight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're flirting with destroying your catalytic converter with this method.
VW specs the dipstick ranges for checking levels with the engine at operating temperature. If you keep it completely full when cold, it could become over-full when hot and cause oil to enter the catalytic converter and fail it.
I can't tell you how likely it is, but if it were my car I'd back off the "completely full when dead cold" method.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

gerardrjj said:


> You're flirting with destroying your catalytic converter with this method.
> VW specs the dipstick ranges for checking levels with the engine at operating temperature. If you keep it completely full when cold, it could become over-full when hot and cause oil to enter the catalytic converter and fail it.
> I can't tell you how likely it is, but if it were my car I'd back off the "completely full when dead cold" method.


One thing I did not mention is that the previous oil change was done at the dealer. I measured the amount I took out and it was also a bit over 6L.

I think your thought may be theoretically possible, but would need a significant overfill.

Anyway, I’m confident that what I put in is what the dealer would.

One last point, when the engine is warm or even hot the level never seems to hit the top of the safe full mark. It seems that it takes quite a while for the oil to drain, hence why I check it in the morning. I have to assume VW engineers acknowledge this and compensate for it when setting the safe high and low limits on the dipstick. Whether I check it 5mins after shutdown, 30 minutes, or after sitting overnight, the highest level it will ever get is the following morning, when it’s cold. Therefore at that time if it’s still in the “safe” zone, that is what I believe VW’s spec calls for.

Just my reasoning though.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

gerardrjj said:


> You're flirting with destroying your catalytic converter with this method.
> VW specs the dipstick ranges for checking levels with the engine at operating temperature. If you keep it completely full when cold, it could become over-full when hot and cause oil to enter the catalytic converter and fail it.


you'll have bigger problems well before it affects the catalytic converter.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

DIYd my first oil change at 5400 miles. When I filled it with 6 qts I got the same result...half way in the good range. I left it as is. I had the 10K oil change done at the dealer. When I got home I found it was over serviced by about 3/8ths of an inch above the full mark and that was hot or cold. I sucked out (literally) the excess using a piece of 1/4 inch garden dripper tubing. If you have an oil change done at a dealer or anywhere besides your driveway...double check the oil level.


----------

